

Ask HN: Where to find a web developer who works holidays? - p_k

Our website was just hacked over the holidays, during the time when nobody is working!<p>I've tried contacting our web developers during this time (an outsourced firm) but, of course, they were on holidays.<p>For the non-techs, what do you do with your website during the holidays and where do you find a developer during these times?<p>Thanks.
======
Turing_Machine
Hmm... might be a good business opportunity for someone. Start up a holiday
emergency response team, and sell it like insurance.

~~~
p_k
That might actually be a good business model. Likely to be very profitable as
well as you're selling based on the apprehension of the customer.

In our case, the virus was dormant for several days only to be waken up in the
middle of the holidays when everyone was away. Had we had this holiday
emergency response team, this problem could have been quickly resolved.

Right after Christmas is a terrible time to be offline or visually compromised
since people have gotten their gifts and may want to learn more about the
company that made them.

------
elviejo
Maybe this is obvious but, on non western cultures that have different
holidays?

~~~
p_k
Doesn't everybody celebrate New Years?

